# Walking the hog! Hedgie leash?



## Gunnrbear (Sep 25, 2017)

Walking the dog and hog! my hedgie Emmy LOVES to go for walks outside in the grass. I walk her and her doggy siblings every morning. They ALL do their business, then it’s back inside for her morning bedtime. I laugh about how she is like the dogs with doing her business. 

Since she likes to run around outside so much, I was thinking about a leash for her. Has anyone here used a leash, or know what type of leash would be best? 

Last week during an outing she just gobbled up a smelly half degrading leaf from the grass blech! ...I was so worried she’d get a stomach ache, but she seems to be just fine. I think they like to eat gross things lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not safe to use a leash or harness on hedgehogs because it can cause issues if they want to ball up & it can also pin quills down. I would just stick with following behind her closely when you take her out. & make sure you're always watching out for possible predators like birds of prey, cats, & other dogs. Also be careful about what she's eating - there's a small risk of getting parasites from eating things outside.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> It's not safe to use a leash or harness on hedgehogs because it can cause issues if they want to ball up & it can also pin quills down. I would just stick with following behind her closely when you take her out. & make sure you're always watching out for possible predators like birds of prey, cats, & other dogs. Also be careful about what she's eating - there's a small risk of getting parasites from eating things outside.


Can't agree more with this!

At least if the hog is with the dogs she lives with, it's much less likely a cat/bird of prey will attack. Another dog might be stupid enough though, so it's always best to be RIGHT next to the hedgehog.


----------



## Gunnrbear (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> It's not safe to use a leash or harness on hedgehogs because it can cause issues if they want to ball up & it can also pin quills down. I would just stick with following behind her closely when you take her out. & make sure you're always watching out for possible predators like birds of prey, cats, & other dogs. Also be careful about what she's eating - there's a small risk of getting parasites from eating things outside.


Thanks Lilysmommy, I love my little Emmy so much. I take all the pets outside for a walk for their morning business. Even little hedgie walks in the grass, explores a little and does her business. She seems to love to use the restroom outdoors, and keep her house clean. When she is done, she comes to my feet and puts both of her front legs up on my leg (well, ankle, she's wittle) asking to come back up so she can go back to bed. I loooove her!

I look for snakes, check the sky for birds, iguanas, cats. I worry so much, but do everything i can to make sure she is safe, besides, she likes to stay around my feet anyway. And my dog keeps pretty much any predator away too. (hedgie and dog are besties, it's really cute.)

she did find a half rotten leaf in the dew, and before I knew what she was doing she sucked it up and swallowed it down. I was on high alert for the next couple of days but she seemed okay, and nothing bad luckily. So I look out for that now.

regarding parasites, how do I know if she has them? How do I treat if she does? she loves going outside so much, I don't want to take that away from her.


----------



## Gunnrbear (Sep 25, 2017)

AlexWG said:


> Can't agree more with this!
> 
> At least if the hog is with the dogs she lives with, it's much less likely a cat/bird of prey will attack. Another dog might be stupid enough though, so it's always best to be RIGHT next to the hedgehog.


Hi Alex,

Yes, my collie mix stays around us, and I think does a good job at keeping away prey. Plus, I'm always really close (she doesn't go far from me) and I am constantly surveilling the area.

She is always so much happier on days we get our walks outside. Calmer, and more active on her wheel, and cuddly and hungry for snacks. omg i love her so much!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They shouldn't be a HUGE risk, really, just something to keep in mind. If you have regular vetting done, such as fecal tests, and monitor health otherwise (behavior, weight, eating, etc.), you don't need to worry much as you'll catch anything that way - signs would likely be things like losing weight, weird poops, worms in poop, and so on. If something were found, the vet would be able to tell you the treatment, depending on what it was. Not a reason to cut down on outdoor adventures, just something to be aware of!


----------

